# So, I guess we run a charity now.



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 21, 2013)

Had an interesting chat with some kid on IRC today.  Apparently his 'buddy' told him that we're some sort of charity, just giving away free service and DDoS Filtering.  Transcript at http://cboas.ru/strawman.txt and below: 
 



Spoiler






> *17:28:56 -!- Irssi:* Starting query in Frantech with Strawman
> 
> *17:29:11 <Aldryic>* What can I do for you?
> 
> ...


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 21, 2013)

free stuff plz or u guyz r dicks


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha. You can definitely tell this kid was completely oblivious to the entire concept of sponsorship as well.

They're similar to the guys who go to Graphics Artists who says "Hey I have this idea that in reality is crap, but it has a possibility of growing big. If it does, it'll get you a ton of exposure, and by working on such great promises you'll be stupid to not take this opportunity to do free work for me!".

Aka, this: http://www.27bslash6.com/p2p2.html

Regardless, he's in the same boat as people who think the internet should be 100% free of charge and wants a few thousands worth of protection and investment for not even peanuts.


----------



## scv (Nov 21, 2013)

OT - Can we replace the Thanks button with a +1 button? I wanted to give you +1 for 27b/6 and thanking you for it just seems odd


----------



## Hassan (Nov 21, 2013)

buyvm so cruel


----------



## javaj (Nov 21, 2013)

u guys r dicks! siriusly..


----------



## tonyg (Nov 21, 2013)

Aldryic, that back and forth went far too long...should have been clipped off after the initial "no sponsorship" statement.


----------



## texteditor (Nov 21, 2013)

Just think of all the potential sales you will simultaneously lose and not lose when this guy warns all his similarly cheap friends not to buy from you.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 21, 2013)

scv said:


> OT - Can we replace the Thanks button with a +1 button? I wanted to give you +1 for 27b/6 and thanking you for it just seems odd


Haha it might be possible but in most cases I think the Thank You is good enough.
I love how once he understands it's a solid "No we won't spend our own money for your own pet project" he immediately goes to the "You are a dick" clause.

It's hilarious.

"Oh you won't give me what I want? Well then screw you!"

We all know the "We'll advertise for you by putting your company in the MOTD" won't be effective at all. There's no reason someone would sponsor your project without actual reason for them to, whether it be emotional or purely logical/business.


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 21, 2013)

I would say it's handled pretty well


----------



## nunim (Nov 22, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> .. They're similar to the guys who go to Graphics Artists who says "Hey I have this idea that in reality is crap, but it has a possibility of growing big. If it does, it'll get you a ton of exposure, and by working on such great promises you'll be stupid to not take this opportunity to do free work for me!". ..


Reminds me of half the posts in the Craigslist computer gigs... HAI!  I has great ideaz, you do all the dev work and promotion, aka all the work, and we'll split the profits.  I see this thing at least once a day on CL and makes me wonder, is anyone that stupid?  And if they are, it's likely that their work won't be great so the sites will never develop, thus no profits.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 22, 2013)

It is ok to ask but you should accept all responses.

Did have one of these chatters too:


Stranger: Hey I heard you give away free homepages and email addresses
Me: Eh what?
Stranger: A friend told me that!
Me: Who are you? Who's your friend? And first of all "Hi".
Stranger: [Does not tell his name] ... [Does tell the name of his "friend"] forgets all about "Hi" or "How are you doing?"
Me: I do host the homepage of our local sports club for free, but only because I am a member for about 10 years
and I know that the budget of the club is quite small.
Stranger: So can I have a free homepage too? I need 100GB of space and 10 ftp accounts.
Me: ...

Maybe I should remove the "crassly stupid person" sign from my head- don't know how he could believe that anybody will give him that.

Or even believes his story about "private homepage".

They just see a change of "free" and see a self-service store without limits.


----------



## Erawan (Nov 22, 2013)

You're just wasting your time Aldryc, have you banned him?


----------



## drmike (Nov 22, 2013)

People are insane and shameless cheapskates.

Circular logic and convo flow was making me sick.

All that and you get to the end and he shit talks.  Someone needs to punch that kids mother in the mouth.


----------



## mikho (Nov 22, 2013)

drmike said:


> People are insane and shameless cheapskates.


I'm listening to the Steve Jobs biography and from what I've heard so far he seems to fit into your description very well.


And he was pretty successful.


----------



## blergh (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh lawd, i have met and seen people like that earlier too.Assuming they are not all jewpie's they should pay for their own shit.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 22, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Just think of all the potential sales you will simultaneously lose and not lose when this guy warns all his similarly cheap friends not to buy from you.


> Mmm, but then I think of all those skids we _won't_ be hosting now, and that more than makes up for it 



Erawan said:


> You're just wasting your time Aldryc, have you banned him?


> Haha, nah.  He left of his own accord once he realized that no amount of half-ass argument was going to get him what he wanted.


----------



## scv (Nov 22, 2013)

The sad part is this is a somewhat common occurrence in #frantech <_< Skids like to come in and aren't expecting to have to deal with Pony.


----------



## SrsX (Nov 22, 2013)

He clearly wasn't understanding what the world "No" meant.


----------



## mojeda (Nov 22, 2013)

*17:57:29 <Aldryic>* Yes. I run billing, support, and policy enforcement.
*17:57:36 <Aldryic>* tl;dr - the buck stops here.

Beautiful.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 22, 2013)

Sometimes kids just don't understand the word no.


----------



## bluebit (Nov 22, 2013)

> 17:57:39 <Strawman> If you can, give me a range of your profit margin and your net income.


Haha. I loved this part. Because somehow requesting a free account leads into discussing business operations.


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 22, 2013)

"Between the horses of love and lust

We are trampled underfoot

You're so cruel"

 -- U2, "So Cruel"

I guess that lyric needs to change to "ponies".

If your idea isn't worth $15 - the cost of a BuyVM 128 he was asking for - then it's not worth spending any time on.  Go hock the action figures you no longer play with and - wait for it - pony up the cash.

Of course, since "you guys are really shit" one has to wonder why he wanted one at all...

I recall a year or two ago, a provider pulled out of freevps.us, saying that they offered free vpses in the hope that either those using them would trade up for the advertising would bring new subscribers.  When this didn't pan out after a year or so, the provider discontinued the free VPS and man was there a lot of indignant screaming.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm sure if we had given it to him we'd have been the bee's knees.

I've had to deal with my share of cases like this too. It usually goes the same way:

"Can I have free service?"

"No."

"Fine, fuck you guys"

*5 minutes passes*

"Are you hiring right now?"

In total we have like 5 services donated out. Of those, most are done as favours to a staff member. We used to donate a lot more services back when we did things as Frantech, but we stopped that once the communities always turned corrupt.

Francisco


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Nov 22, 2013)

"I met you five minutes ago and my friend said you're really good, but right now, since I'm a kid who doesn't have money and wants to get a free server but you won't give me one, my so-called friend said you're really bad."

#logic


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 22, 2013)

Francisco said:


> "Are you hiring right now?"


I've gotten this one a few times.  Most of the ones that ask just end up confused when I ask them if they have bad knees, though.


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 22, 2013)

You should have said "we don't sponsor free VPSes, but you can get a free VPS from these guys", and then give him this link:

https://www.vpsbycall.com/


----------



## Hannan (Nov 22, 2013)

Buyvm charity? haha it's good offering VPS's to the poor people ;p


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Nov 22, 2013)

Well that went on for far longer than I would have expected.


----------



## TSS - Conor (Nov 23, 2013)

I use to get a lot of people wanting sponsorships and some did deserve them but at the same time; as the OS has pointed out, we're all a business and not a charity. 

Very nicely handled on the OPs behalf though


----------

